# Would you stop cubing?



## JeffreyCStevens (Sep 27, 2011)

Think of the hottest babe (or hunk for the female cubers out there) you can think of - it could be anyone, your neighbor, an actor/actress, it doesn't matter.

You want her/him to be your girl/boyfriend and she/he says: yeah, sure, but on one condition; you should stop cubing. She/he has only one wish: you should throw all of your puzzles out of the house.

Would you stop cubing?

My answer: heck no. No girl could ever beat my puzzles. Nothing can, for that matter. It's a great hobby, and cubes will never let you down. ^.^


----------



## Ickathu (Sep 27, 2011)

Haha I completely agree with your answer.


----------



## cubersmith (Sep 27, 2011)

Jesus this is actually quite sad, especially the last line.
Of course I would. 
*facepalm*


----------



## Hershey (Sep 27, 2011)

If a girl doesn't like you for who you are, then why would you be with her?


----------



## Kirjava (Sep 27, 2011)

A person making rules like this isn't someone I'd want to be with in the first place.


----------



## 5BLD (Sep 27, 2011)

NO. If a girl doesn't like me cubing then that's tough. I'm not stopping doing what I like for someone who doesn't like me for who I am, and makes demands like this.


----------



## cubersmith (Sep 27, 2011)

To the above posts,

I see where you are coming from, don't get me wrong.

But there is a limit to how much cubing can take over your life IMO.


----------



## 5BLD (Sep 27, 2011)

I see what you mean. But I'm saying that if someone has that mentality where they make rules about what I do I won't like them anyway...
Btw mustafahadaking said you wanted to do the blog with us... Please email me


----------



## Sillas (Sep 27, 2011)

I never stop carried by an opinion of others. Even if it cost me my life. ^.-


----------



## cubersmith (Sep 27, 2011)

Sillas said:


> I never stop carried by an opinion of others. Even if it cost me my life. ^.-


 
I was gonna fix that for you, but then I realised I have no idea what you meant to say :S


----------



## Olji (Sep 27, 2011)

If a person can't accept the things I like then that person is not for me, I'm not comfortable in being controlled and ordered what to do.
If they don't like a part of my personality (Like to solve puzzles and problems), then she doesn't really like me. 

I'm rather forever alone than forever controlled. :3


----------



## chrissyD (Sep 27, 2011)

I'd give up cubing to get a certain someone back. I'd do anything to get them back

I would even go as far as laugh at the office


----------



## Sillas (Sep 27, 2011)

cubersmith said:


> I was gonna fix that for you, but then I realised I have no idea what you meant to say :S


 
I guess I would say that would not stop for anybody's opinion. Got it now?


----------



## Procket (Sep 27, 2011)

Oooo, Cheryl Cole & and Beyonce and some others.... I think I'd have to say yes!


----------



## Muesli (Sep 27, 2011)

No. That girl isn't for me if she can't put up with my nuances.

To clarify, I don't care what she looks like. Someone who comes and tries to change me isn't someone whom I wish to have relations with. Take me as I am. I don't say this out of some 'love of cubing', I say it in the sense that I can only be happy with someone if I'm myself. 

Realise that rubbing bits of your body on things is boring unless it means something. There's no sense in sacrificing what you enjoy for that.


----------



## Thompson (Sep 27, 2011)

Obviously, you can always get back to cubing if it doesn't work out


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Sep 27, 2011)

uh.... no 
im a girl and i would rather just have a cuber lol


----------



## PandaCuber (Sep 27, 2011)

Woman have to accept you for who you are. Same goes to us guys...*tears* Never throw out your cube<3


----------



## Divineskulls (Sep 27, 2011)

I would never give up any of my hobbies for a girl... Well, maybe soccer... But definately not cubing. 

Although, I'm lucky, my girlfriend cubes too.


----------



## Dene (Sep 27, 2011)

Going out with someone just for looks? How shallow.


----------



## RTh (Sep 27, 2011)

I would give up the magic, pyraminx, megaminx and square-1, but cubic puzzles... NO BABE IS WORTH IT.

But if she is reaaally hot I would consider it.


----------



## RNewms27 (Sep 27, 2011)

chrissyD said:


> I would even go as far as laugh at the office


 
I love you


----------



## Slowpoke22 (Sep 28, 2011)

Sure. I'd throw all my cubes outside (backyard, with cubes in ziploc bags), have my way with her, then go outside to collect my cubes and resume cubing. Ain't nobody gon' tell me not to cube!


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Sep 28, 2011)

Slowpoke22 said:


> Sure. I'd throw all my cubes outside (backyard, with cubes in ziploc bags), have my way with her, then go outside to collect my cubes and resume cubing. Ain't nobody gon' tell me not to cube!


 
lol good idea


thing is how would the relationship work if they dont accept u for who u r? my bf cubes but not as much as me and he knows how big cubing is for me and he knows that i will make time to talk to him after a couple solves if im solving. cubing is part of who u r and if they cant accept that it wont really work out.


----------



## Andreaillest (Sep 28, 2011)

It depends. If I or my BF were to spend way too much attention on a hobby and less about me/him then I would understand the annoyance. I would ask to tone it down a bit.

If that's not the case, then this guy better be fiawwwwn and have a great personality. But I doubt anyone would have a problem with my hobby.


----------



## fastcubesolver (Sep 28, 2011)

i would never give up cubing for that reason.


----------



## xavier45 (Sep 28, 2011)

no, my hands twitch if i don't have a cube in my hand or im doing somthing with my hands


----------



## RyanReese09 (Sep 28, 2011)

In all honesty, it'd depend on how prude they are, and how happy I'd seem with them. If it was just going to be a lust sort of relationship, then hell no. There will be many many more chances at those to waste a hobby I enjoy, such as speedcubing.

Chances are I wouldn't, but you never know.


----------



## shelley (Sep 28, 2011)

This question is based on the assumption that attractiveness is the sole criterion on which I judge a potential boyfriend, which is laughable. I mean come on, I don't care how hot a guy is, if he can't accept me for me, eccentric hobbies and all, we would both be miserable in a relationship.


----------



## Cheese11 (Sep 28, 2011)

cubersmith said:


> To the above posts,
> 
> I see where you are coming from, don't get me wrong.
> 
> But there is a limit to how much cubing can take over your life IMO.


 
I see what your getting at. I have a friend who got so into cubing that it engulfed his life. How now he's done, he quit. (He was good to)


----------



## Cheese11 (Sep 28, 2011)

My answer to the question is no. Just like everyone else said, if the person can't deal with the hobby, they can screw themselves. On another note, it's kind of funny how all the girls my cubing ability and all the guys hate it, cause I get all the girls. 

EDIT: Or youjust teach them and then you could share the same hobby 



xavier45 said:


> no, my hands twitch if i don't have a cube in my hand or im doing somthing with my hands


 
You too!?


----------



## Ickathu (Sep 29, 2011)

Cheese11 said:


> You too!?


 
and me!


----------



## 3LEVAS3 (Sep 29, 2014)

If the person you really like can't accept you and your cubes... They're not worth it. I'd just tell them it's a package deal, you get me AND the cubes, you can't have one or the other. 

Plus... I'm not really "into" anyone right now... 

L


----------

